# Do you have a nightlight in the family bedroom?



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

We've always had a nightlight in our bedroom since bringing ds home from the hospital. Just today, I was thinking how it's been 17 months since I've slept in a totally dark room-WOW.

I think I could probably go without the nightlight now, but I was just wondering do the rest of you use one?

lisa


----------



## Astrid (Aug 9, 2002)

I voted no.

I could never fall asleep unless it was totally dark. When ds was baby and had diaper changes at night we had one that we could turn on when needed.


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

LOL - this brings back memories!

When DD was a newborn and I needed to see to nurse her, I used my cell phone. I'd push a key and the keyboard would light up long enough for me to get her latched on.

Actually, before that I'd turn on the TV (back then we had one in the bedroom). The volume was on mute, but the light was enough to feed and change DD by.

As soon as I didn't need the light, I stopped doing that. I can't sleep well with a nightlight.

I didn't vote b/c we used to sorta have one (?) but now we don't. Good for newborns, not necessary for older babies.


----------



## Quickening (May 20, 2003)

I voted yes.

We have a really small nightlight on in our room and have had it on since DD was born - I needed the light to help DD latch on, it was just easier as it helped me to take care of her quicker.

I don't think we need it anymore, DD can latch on in her sleep, and I can help her do it if need be while I am still asleep too, but we still use the nightlight. Habit I suppose!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

We currently have a night light in our bathroom which is in the bedroom so dd1 can find her way to use the toilet. I used to keep a small flashlight under my pillow when they were newborns for finding my way while nursing. Now dd finds her own way, dark or light


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

For those first couple of months before we could nurse in the dark I just left my fishtank on all of the time. (Poor fishies.) Now we're all happy in the dark, if I could just get rid of that street light it would be great!


----------



## flamingmomma (Jun 18, 2003)

We do - two actually, one by the changing table, one by the bed. Another in the bathroom.

After spending nine months stumbling around to get up and go to the bathroom in the middle of the night (the joys of pregnancy!) I was determined not to have to do that with a baby!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Yep, we use one. Its great for changing dipes! I used to be one of those that had to have complete darkness and complete silence. Now I sleep through dd's kicking and rolling, but dh's snoring still gets to me.


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

We had one for about the first year or so, mostly bc boo cried if it was dark in the room and just couldnt sleep. We dont use the nightlight any more because i have problems with cysts on my ovaries and was concerned that the artificial light was messing with my body's natural cycles. Boo didnt seem to miss having the light on at all.


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

We don't have one, just because I don't really like them....I find myself waking up and 'staring' at them...or when I'm trying to fall asleep.

Also, I read that it can lead to eyesight problems....anyone else read that? Or maybe I was having eyesight problems at the time







hehehe It was some kind of study about kids who slept with nightlights having a higher incidence of nearsightedness? farsightedness? oh...my memory is failing me!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Nope, but there's no way we can block the light even w/darkening shades.

Maybe in the winter. I bought one that's supposed to turn on when the sensor "senses" darkness. Supposed to be graduated. Well, it is, but it works backwards and as soon as the room gets brighter in the morning, the darn light bings on! sorry-OT


----------



## dswmom (Nov 17, 2002)

We have one that we use once ds is asleep. He loves to stare at it and flap his arms in excitement, so for that reason, we don't plug it in until he is snoozing. I like to have a little bit of light so I can see his sweet face in the wee hours!


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

When I was pregnant Dh went out and bought about half a dozen and put them in every room of the house:LOL I guess that was his way of nesting. Anyway almost a year later and he still insists on them.


----------



## nataliekat (Dec 3, 2002)

Yep, we do. I have to be able to see her. I can't sleep otherwise.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Yep, my kids would freak out if they woke up to the complete dark. And they've been waking up a lot lately.







:


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

but turn it off at some point during the night.

Every summer we go to a place which has no electricity during the night. That was the first time we did not have a light at night (DS was 3 months old).

Our night light has butterflies which DS loves so I can't refuse the pleasure.

Ann


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

there is a lot of research coming out that NL are BAD for baby vision. Baby needs darness as part of development.

Aimee


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I remember reading about a Bristish study recently that stated that NL also prohibit people (children?) from getting good sleep and so we are all sleep deprived. It also linked nighttime street lighting into it. Basically it said our bodies need complete darkness to go through the full sleep-wake cycle and that light pollution is making us all cranky









We do not have a night light, but we do have considerable light pollution coming in from outside, so I never needed any lights to take care of middle-of-the-night business.


----------



## sacredplay (Feb 1, 2003)

voted no, we also feel the total darkness is necessary to get a good nights sleep. When babe #2 was first born, i did keep the closet light on (putting towels over the shutter like doors to allow the room to have a bit of light), just enough to help us latch and to feel more secure for those first few newborn weeks.

I'm one that also believes that on some level a part of us really isn't sleeping when there is light on at night.


----------



## Moonqueen (Nov 20, 2001)

yes but we only use it when 3yr old dd is feeling a little insecure


----------



## wildfarmsmama (Jun 27, 2003)

The correct answer for me is KINDA...Everyone wanted a nitelite and I needed to see the new babe so I had a great idea....I put a 25W bulb in the hall and we all leave our doors open as much or little as we like but all of our rooms are acessed from the hall, Good Luck!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

We did at first, but a few weeks ago, DH took ours from our room and gave it to the older kids for their room.

We have an fisher-price aquarium in the sidecar. I have the volume all the way down and just tap that if I can't get him latched on in the dark. It goes off by itself. Bonus.









We used to leave the hall light on for the older children, but stopped doing that because leaving OUR door open for the air conditioning meant the hallway light was in my eyeballs all night.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

great poll!







I was thinkin about this and what I thought I heard about nl's and not sure what I wanted to do! But, didn't want too much hassle at night. I am *not* good w/o sleep! I know.....why have a baby....







:


----------



## happy_mama35 (Jul 14, 2003)

I voted "no" because we don't have a nightlight. But we do have a light with a dimmer switch that DH installed when DD was just days old so that I could see to help her latch on and change her diapers without getting out of bed and/or using full light. (DH is thoughtful this way.) DD & I slept with dimmed lighting most nights all the way through until recently (she is 5 mo).

The remote for the dimmer switch can work from any room in the house and you can program other lights into it as well.

I also keep a small Maglite flashlight with her diaper changing supplies next to the bed to avoid having to use full light.


----------



## Juelie's Mom (Nov 19, 2002)

I voted yes. We have a dim night light for nursing which is fine with me... I'm still scared of the dark... now I have an excuse to sleep with the light on!









Holly


----------



## ljpmom (Aug 8, 2003)

The first three nights after my DS was born I didn't know what to do to be able to see him at night and feed him so we slept with the light on (or actually didn't sleep). We finally figured out that a night light would be the perfect solution and have been using one ever since.

Megan


----------



## rose (Oct 9, 2002)

Our nightlight has a switch on it. I only keep it on when I am nursing or diaper changing....


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes but only for the first 2 months or so to help with all of the getting up during the night.


----------



## bemommy (Sep 21, 2003)

We have a nightlight but only use it for going to bed. I turn it off or DH turns it off when coming to bed. If I need to check my little turnip then I use the light on my indiglo watch









Be


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

we have a nightlight now, but i started by using candles when Joe was first home. i figured that cavemen and people who slept outside had fires going all night, so a little light was good. i can't see in the dark and the 'firelight' from the candle was perfect. i like the light so i can check on him at night. i don't believe that such a small amount of light is going to trick our bodies into thinking it's daytime, the sun has more effects on our bodies than just light.


----------



## Eggie (Aug 7, 2003)

No, we don't like any lights in the night at all and dd seems to be like us. If I need to change her or something, the light that comes from the window is enough.


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I voted no but I do have a tiny flashlight that I can reach at anytime just to check on dd. Getting rid of the nightlight REALLY helped dd sleep better at night.


----------

